# We cant pass on Chris Paul....time to trade Telfair.



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

After listening to Colin Cowherd today, i can for once totally agree with him. He was talking about sure bets and guys with "potential"....you know the word that most of you and the blazers live by. The fact of the matter is Chris Paul has what we dont have....shooting ability at the PG spot. He can also pass just as well as telfair if not better. Bassy cant shoot, cant defend, and in my opinion is an average passer. Now i know hes a rookie "with potential" which is why most of you think hes the next coming but i can gurantee that telfair is not gonna lead us to a title why hes on this team. In todays game you need a PG who can do it all....not just flip a ball behind his back to get some oooohs from the crowd. Paul will be better and should be the guy we pick. Its funny how we all want Marvin Williams but nobody knows what position the guy plays, yet Paul is out there and is a gurantee at PG(we all know hes nasty and will help right away) but instead you all look at it like nash and think bassy has potential and will be a stud eventually...well i hate to tell you all this but youre wrong. Bassy is a backup at best, while Paul is what we need and tahts a complete player.


Ive said this a billion times and wethher im being obvious it doesnt matter......Telfair needs an ABSOLUTE STUD(not average or good but stud) at SG to even become a top 15 PG in this league. Paul however could survive with a decent SG but bassy will take steps back unless we get him a stud and with our lame duck GM...thats not gonna happen anytime until hes fired.

Look at all the teams that made the playoffs....how many of them have PG's who cant shoot a 3? Good luck finding one.

BTW...Girecek or Green is not gonna help Telfair....its more of that kool aid you guys drink daily by the gallon from nash. Doesnt Miles have potential? 

Bassy, Miles, and Williams are fools gold while Paul is the real deal. Thats who we pick....and thats the bottom line.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Bassy, Miles, and Williams are fools gold while Paul is the real deal. Thats who we pick....and thats the bottom line.


I guess I missed the announcement that you are the Blazers new GM.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

lets put it this way....if i was Gm, vince carter would be on the team right now and we wouldnt be excited about lottery picks that we will eventually screw up.


----------



## Billy (Jan 28, 2003)

mixum said:


> lets put it this way....if i was Gm, vince carter would be on the team right now and *we wouldnt be excited about lottery picks* that we will eventually screw up.


You're right because you would have traded that pick to get Carter.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

One thing I can say with absolute certainty. As sure as 1 + 1 = 2, if Chris Paul goes to any other NBA team mixum will say how great he is and how much the Blazers screwed up for not getting him. No matter how well Telfair develops he will not be as good. But if for whatever reason the Blazers do draft and keep Chris Paul, mixum will say that he totally sucks and that the Blazers wasted a lottery pick but because they didn't hire him as GM they will have endless lottery picks to screw up....


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

mixum said:


> BTW...Girecek or Green is not gonna help Telfair....its more of that kool aid you guys drink daily by the gallon from nash. Doesnt Miles have potential?


Well done. You got through a post only using the term "kool aid" once, and even that was near the end. I'm so proud, soon maybe you'll be able to break the addiction to that word completely. Keep at it, I believe in you!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll regret this, know I shouldn't, can't believe that I am and I know better, but.....[STRIKE]Mixum you might be the single worst poster on this entire web site[/STRIKE]. Your opinions are poorly thought out, you bait people....like myself now....into arguing thus taking away the fun of the site and you are so narrow minded that when someone makes a valid point you disregard it because it doesn't fit in with [STRIKE]your juvenile thinking[/STRIKE]. 

Please tell us all what makes you such an authority on the passing skills of an NBA point guard. EVERY "BASKETBALL MIND" associated with the Blazers and other teams thinks the world of Telfair and his team leading abilities. They also rave about his shooting form. They say he will be an above average shooter in a few years. 


Paul will most likely be a really good player, but to say Telfair won't is just stupid. Inform us all what Telfair did as a rookie starter that would make you think he won't be a good player. He got better and better as the season went on, even overcoming the outstanding coaching of Mo.

As you said, you know better than to use personal attacks - gambitnut


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

is this a joke


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

anyone who takes Colin Cowherds word as anything more than shtick, deserves what they get.

That guy wouldn't know a good basketball player if it came up to him, kicked him square in the nardinos, and yelled "I AM A GOOD BASKETBALL PLAYER".

Stick to college football Colin. At you have a clue about that.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> One thing I can say with absolute certainty. As sure as 1 + 1 = 2, if Chris Paul goes to any other NBA team mixum will say how great he is and how much the Blazers screwed up for not getting him. No matter how well Telfair develops he will not be as good. But if for whatever reason the Blazers do draft and keep Chris Paul, mixum will say that he totally sucks and that the Blazers wasted a lottery pick but because they didn't hire him as GM they will have endless lottery picks to screw up....


ACtually regardless of anything the Blazers do it will be a disaster in mixums trolling baiting posts. He's always been like this and always will.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Paul a better passer than Telfair?

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA......

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Had to LOL twice that was so funny....

I think Paul will be a very good NBA PG, maybe Kevin Johnson'esque....But I also think Telfair will be a very good PG, and IMO has the chance to be a GREAT one...

Yeah Telfair needs to develop a consistent outside shot, it is a must if he wants to be an elite level PG...and yeah he needs to improve his defense, which wasn't that bad BTW, but ALL rookies do...but the tools and talent are there for him to excel....

Even if I thought Paul was going to be a better player than Telfair, and I don't, the difference b\t the two would not be significant enough to draft Paul, when there are so many other holes to fill (SG, PG, PF) and some attractive players in the draft to fill them.....


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Sebastian is just a averge passer , What ???????????????????????????


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

If Paul was a substantially better point, then I think the Blazers should pick him. However, it doesn't appear that is the case, and I believe that Nash even stated as much at one point. Paul is a better shooter and has more hops. Sebastian is substantially quicker and a better passer. I'll take Telfair.

Even assuming Paul was a little better, the value of the third pick and the NBA virgin Paul has much more trade value than Telfair, even after his strong finish. 

It is the draft, the unknown rules over the known.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Mixum,

You often talk about us drinking whatever kool aid Nash gives us.

Well, you drink the kool aid of what every single spewing media member gives you. So stop being a hypocrite.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I would not be opposed to picking Paul and trading Telfair. I believe Paul will be a better point guard so why not? However, I think Deron Williams will be better than either of these guys.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

tlong said:


> I would not be opposed to picking Paul and trading Telfair. I believe Paul will be a better point guard so why not? However, I think Deron Williams will be better than either of these guys.


Time will tell whether you are right or whether you are wrong on this. I'd like to think that Telfair is everything potential-wise that we need. Its up to him to improve and correct deficiencies in his game.

Unless we can trade Telfair for a Redd, Pierce, or Green - it doesn't make sense to me to keep shuffling the deck. Telfair and Paul are close talent-wise to each other. Neither stands out better overall.

Improve the Top 8; Add talent; Trade those without.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

Paul was hyped as the best PG in the ACC for the last two years and he had arguably the best SG in Justin Grey playing along side of him and they did zilch but get beat in need to win games. 

UNC, DUKE and even NC STATE gave Paul fits, what do ya think will happen when he gets to the NBA level?

Paul much like CWEBB chokes huge when the big games are on the line. Paul will be a poor mans Gary Peyton without half the defensive talent The Glove had.

Paul's hype is much bigger than his real game will be.

Telfair's size still concerns me in the NBA and I think Portland should draft a bigger stronger backup PG but Paul is not the answer for the amount of money he'll get.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Please, for the love of God and all that is good on this green earth, PLEASE stop replying to mixum's posts!

Trust me when I say you will feel better for it.

PBF


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

Damn.. I just ran out of my Nash Kool-Aid. Does anyone have some they can share?

Maybe you should market your Kool-Aid mixum, then we will all start to understand your madness.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Scout226 said:


> Damn.. I just ran out of my Nash Kool-Aid. Does anyone have some they can share?
> 
> Maybe you should market your Kool-Aid mixum, then we will all start to understand your madness.












:biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HOWIE said:


> :biggrin:


you know, Ive always wondered something about the kool aid guy.

How come none of the parents ever got pissed off at him, for breaking into their yard/house/whatever and saying "ohhhh yah!"?

I mean, thats destruction of private property.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> you know, Ive always wondered something about the kool aid guy.
> 
> How come none of the parents ever got pissed off at him, for breaking into their yard/house/whatever and saying "ohhhh yah!"?
> 
> I mean, thats destruction of private property.


Caus ei f the kids didn't get their Kool aide the damage could have been significantly worse.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> you know, Ive always wondered something about the kool aid guy.
> 
> How come none of the parents ever got pissed off at him, for breaking into their yard/house/whatever and saying "ohhhh yah!"?
> 
> I mean, thats destruction of private property.


I always wanted to know...so he's a big *** pitcher of Kool Aid with ice cubes floating in his giant open topped head. But he's also carrying a pitcher of Kool Aid with ice cubes floating in it. Is that his child? If so, why doesn't it have a face? If not, how is he different than the smaller pitcher? If we ran out of Kool Aid from the small pitcher, could we drink from Kool Aid man's head wound? Or would it make us sick?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Fork said:


> If we ran out of Kool Aid from the small pitcher, could we drink from Kool Aid man's head wound? Or would it make us sick?



eeewwwwwwwww!

uke:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> Please, for the love of God and all that is good on this green earth, PLEASE stop replying to mixum's posts!
> 
> Trust me when I say you will feel better for it.
> 
> PBF


 :clap: 

If you cant resist the urge to respond, then how about we turn every one of mixum's posts into a discussion of our favorite kool aid flavors.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> :clap:
> 
> If you cant resist the urge to respond, then how about we turn every one of mixum's posts into a discussion of our favorite kool aid flavors.


black cherry!!


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Grape!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Mountain Berry Blast!

PBF


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Does Mixim ever reply in his own threads??

BTW, I think I remember hearing Chris Paul was afraid to work out against Sebastian Telfair.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Ya know? I *almost* hope the Blazers make that move and that Telfair goes on to *own* Paul for decades to come.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Ya know? I *almost* hope the Blazers make that move and that Telfair goes on to *own* Paul for decades to come.


I don't want to see Mixum wrong _that_ badly. We wont draft Paul and keep him, so all this is moot.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

TheoSaysNo said:


> I don't want to see Mixum wrong _that_ badly. We wont draft Paul and keep him, so all this is moot.


is there anything better than the nba draft other than your team winning the 7th game of the finals??


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

truth said:


> is there anything better than the nba draft other than your team winning the 7th game of the finals??




I don't know, I used to think sex was pretty cool until I got so out of shape that it has become almost too strenuous.......Thank God for X-Box


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I don't know, I used to think sex was pretty cool until I got so out of shape that it has become almost too strenuous.......Thank God for X-Box


:laugh:


----------

